# Westin Maui:  Are weeks 51 & 52 fixed or float?  I can't find any info (m)



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 16, 2006)

on this.  Trying to decide if we could go Xmas week in a few years.

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2006)

They are fixed weeks - owners pay a premium for these weeks.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 16, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> They are fixed weeks - owners pay a premium for these weeks.


Although they are fixed weeks, I think you can still trade into if they are available.  It would be harder as they won't be as many owners trading their _premium_ week for a week at another resort or at a different time of year.


----------



## Negma (Jan 16, 2006)

We own at Harborside. I was able to get in week 52 for this coming New Years, but being a non-fixed week owner but it was quite an adveture. I am still not sure how pleased I am with the way it all worked out. Needless to say, they do not advertise the fact that these weeks are extremely limited.

Call early, call often. I had gotten different information from different people.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks!  Tina


----------

